# Lekarze > Forum neurologiczne > Forum reumatologiczne >  Dyskopatia i rwa barkowa, a bardzo wysokie CRP - choroba reumatyczna?

## Unnoticed

Witam.
Po długim czasie postanowiłam zwrócić się o jakiekolwiek porady i wskazówki odnośnie moich dolegliwości. Jestem już załamana moim niepoprawiającym się stanem zdrowia i czuję się bezsilna, zupełnie jak małe dziecko… Mam skończone 21 lat, nigdy nie chorowałam (nie licząc przeziębień, które sama leczyłam domowymi sposobami), byłam niczym okaz zdrowia – moje wcześniejsze wizyty u lekarza to zaledwie wizyty kontrolne, bilanse i szczepienia, ot co. Choroba spadła na mnie jak grom z jasnego nieba i wywróciła moje życie do góry nogami.
Od ponad 7 tygodni mam silne bóle kręgosłupa szyjnego i prawego stawu ramiennego (wraz z całą kończyną górną), które z tygodnia na tydzień „ewoluują”. Z początku, nie ważne czy stałam, siedziałam, leżałam – miałam wrażenie, że moja głowa waży tonę i do tego kark niemiłosiernie mnie palił, a ból promieniował aż do uszu, na łopatki i górną część klatki piersiowej. Bark równie mocno mi doskwierał i te objawy nie zmieniły się po dziś dzień (zelżało aby notoryczne rwanie od barku aż po palce, jednak wraca w nieregularnych odstępach czasowych, raczej każdego dnia) – na tyle, że miałam ogromny problem by jechać gdzieś samochodem (dojazd do miasta, raptem 10km był cudem!), nierzadko czuję mrowienie/mdlenie w całej kończynie, drętwieją mi trzy zewnętrzne palce (często wraz z tym tracę w nich chwilowe czucie) i  miewam ostre kłucie w łokciu.
Już od początku ból tak bardzo mi doskwierał, że czym prędzej udałam się do lekarza rodzinnego – lekarka stwierdziła stan zapalny obręczy barkowej, przypisała leki i w razie niepolepszenia się kolejną wizytę. Tak też było – przez trzy tygodnie stałe wizyty, coraz większy ból i wiele znaków zapytania. Pani doktor stwierdziła, że to pewnie zespół bolesnego barku po tym stanie zapalnym, przypisała nowe leki i odesłała do domu. Ja jednak uparcie do niej wracałam, bo nic a nic się nie poprawiał mój stan – było tylko coraz gorzej. Do tego wszystkiego doszedł ból prawej strony pleców na odcinku ostatnich kręgów piersiowych (mniej więcej Th11–Th12) i górnych kręgów lędźwiowych (szacunkowo L1–L3/4), a ja już nie wiedziałam co mam ze sobą zrobić i jak sobie poradzić z tymi dolegliwościami. W końcu lekarka wysłała mnie na Rentgen kręgosłupa szyjnego – wynik: dyskretna skolioza, żadnych innych zmian… Ale skoro ból nie mijał, dała kolejną receptę, skierowanie na zabiegi (jak minie stan zapalny to laseroterapia, krioterapia i ultradźwięki) i kazała się udać do neurologa (wybrałam się prywatnie, bo na kasę chorych to czekałabym wieki).
Jako, że mój stan się jakby „polepszał”, zwlekałam z wizytą u neurologa ponad tydzień. Ból barku i kręgosłupa ustawał na kilka dni i znów uporczywie wracał, a ja już miała tego dość i plułam sobie w brodę, że od razu nie poszłam do specjalisty… Z trudem doczłapałam się do gabinetu neurologicznego, ale na szczęście w końcu usłyszałam jakieś konkrety! Udało mi się dorwać jedną z lepszych lekarek/neurologów w moim mieście, tuż przed jej urlopem. Po dokładnym wywiadzie zostałam przebadana – diagnoza: dyskopatia i rwa barkowa. Przypisane lekarstwa (w tym sterydy), do tego otrzymałam skierowanie do szpitala, porady i zalecenia. W końcu coś ruszyło!
W czasie gdy brałam przypisane na 5dni leki (w tym te sterydy), czułam się dobrze – byłam nieco „odurzona”, ale w końcu mogłam przespać całą noc bez bólu i przechodzić cały dzień, odczuwając jedynie sporadycznie stłumiony ból. Po odstawieniu „cudownych” lekarstw, po bodajże 3–4 dniach, wróciła szara rzeczywistość – wszystko wróciło, a co gorsze, ze zdwojoną siłą. I tym razem już nie przechodziło, chociaż na te kilka dni… A ja stałam się obojętna, łykałam tylko tabletki, wsmarowywałam maście, już nawet zapobiegawczo, nawet gdy zdarzyło się, że czułam się nieco lepiej przez jakąś część dnia. Tak panicznie się bałam, że ten ból znów mnie przygniecie.
Tak samo panicznie się bałam szpitala, jakby mieli tam na mnie wydać, co najmniej wyrok śmierci… I tak męczyłam się kolejne półtora tygodnia, wierząc, że wszystko samo przejdzie i będzie jak dawniej! Do czasu aż nie miałam ochoty jeść, pojawiły się wymioty… Zdałam sobie sprawę, że sama siebie świadomie krzywdzę. Tej samej nocy zaczęłam się szykować do szpitala.
Teraz się podśmiechuję, że głupia byłam i nie taki wilk straszny jak go malują… Na oddziale neurologicznym leżałam 8 dni. Te ich kolorowe tableteczki i kroplówki to magiczne jakieś, bo uśmierzyły mój ból, że aż z wrażenia spałam niemal ciągle przez 3 pierwsze dni – odsypiałam chyba ostatnie tygodnie. Zostałam przebadana wzdłuż i wszerz, badań porobili mi tyle, co nigdy w całym życiu nie miałam… Wszystko jest ze mną ok., nic nowego nie wynaleźli. Dyskopatia i rwa barkowa potwierdzone – dysk się nieco wysunął i uciska na nerw, ale jest to do „naprawienia”, więc mogę odetchnąć z ulgą. Jednak, nie wszystko poszło tak pięknie i ładnie jak liczyłam – mam bardzo wysokie CRP (stan zapalny), bo niemal 150mg/l, tak prawie 150… Gdzie norma to przecież 0,08–3,1 mg/l!
Badali, szukali i nic. Nie wiadomo od czego ten kosmiczny stan zapalny w ogóle jest… Przetrzymali w szpitalu, nie wiedząc, co mają ze mną zrobić, wykonując kolejne badania i powtarzając testy krwi, ale nie było zmian. W przyszłym tygodniu dostanę dopiero wypis, gdy wszystkie wyniki badań już będą. Lekarz prowadzący powiedział, że dostanę też skierowania do specjalistów, m.in. do reumatologa. Zostałam wypisana – dostałam recepty, zalecenia i jakby się coś działo, albo znowu pogorszyło to mam iść na pomoc doraźną lub pogotowie. Wróciłam do domu (wczoraj), szpitalne tabletki i kroplówki puściły. Boli, znowu boli… Za mną ciężka noc – nieregenerujący, przerywany sen.
Przekopałam trochę Internet i znalazłam kilka chorób, które mogłyby pasować do moich objawów (z grupy chorób reumatycznych), że aż mnie ciarki przechodzą na samą myśl o tym, co wyczytałam… Reumatoidalne zapalenie stawów? Zapalenie wielomięśniowe? Zesztywniające zapalenie stawów kręgosłupa? Nowotwór? Jakieś zaburzenia? Zmiany pozastawowe?
Staram się o tym nie myśleć, przecież jeszcze nic nie wiadomo… Ale boję się, jak nigdy, że dopadło mnie jakieś choróbsko – a przecież to od zawsze było mi tak odległe, niewyobrażalne wręcz.
Czy ktoś mógłby się wypowiedzieć, doradzić co dalej, gdzie powinnam się udać. A może ktoś ma podobne doświadczenia? Za wszystkie odpowiedzi będę wdzięczna.
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## tre654@interia.pl

Przebadaj się pod katem pasożytów. Jak wszystko jest ok wg wszystkich lekarzy , 
to u moich pacjentów to się wykrywa często.
W razie pytań kontakt przez nick bo nie wracam do postów
pozdrawia Terapeuta

----------

